# Wish I was up North



## Angell Wine (Dec 8, 2006)

I always want to see the northern lights. Looks like it might be a good night for it today: 


*AURORA WATCH: *Sky watchers, be alert for auroras. A coronal mass ejection (CME) is expected to brush past Earth tonight, sparking a mild geomagnetic storm. The display will probably favor high latitudes--_e.g._, Scandinavia, Canada and Alaska--but it could descend as well to northern-tier US states such as Michigan, Minnesota and Wisconsin. (continued below) 



Auroras over Finland on Dec. 8th. Credit: Vesa Särkelä 
The source of the CME is sunspot 930, which has been exploding regularly since it first appeared on Dec. 5th. The "angry sunspot" is slowly turning to face Earth. As it does, it might send more CMEs our way, and they would hit head-on rather than merely brushing past. By next week, Northern Lights could reach deep into the United States. Stay tuned. (And keep your fingers crossed.) 

*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2006)

They are awesome to see...We see them mostly in the winter.
Best seen when the moon is NOT out and turn off your yardlights...etc.


----------



## leelanau (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm in SW Michigan and have witnesed the Northern lights. Awesome! You can watch for a long time and not be bored. A few years ago we had a period of several days where the viewing was good and the local news station had a message on the bottom of the screen to go out and look at them. Leelanau (keeping an eye on the sky)


----------



## kutya (Dec 8, 2006)

I saw on the news to watch, but the moon has been so bright they are really hard to see right now. Great picture ....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2006)

Try to get out before the moon rises, which is later every night....
Get away from any artificial light if possible....the sky is so black in the winter and the stars so bright...should be a good show.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2006)

I would love to see them


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 8, 2006)

It's on the top of my list of things to do before I die. That and going to Scotland.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 9, 2006)

What a beautiful picture, I would love to see them also.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 9, 2006)

The last few years have been quiet as far the the lights, but now we're coming into an active time. Come on up! The lights and weather are great!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2006)

When I was out on Workmans Compensation for my back the doctor gave me
some extra strength pain killers and I took one and two glasses of wine
and I seen those lights on my livingroom ceiling!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 9, 2006)

What else were you taking besides the pain pills and wine...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2006)

What else was I taking, I was also taking a beating on my bank account, Workman's comp doesnt pay @#$%!


----------



## geocorn (Dec 9, 2006)

When we lived in Fairbanks, Alaska, we got to see them quite a lot. They are remarkable and, as previously posted, you can watch them for hours. That is, if you can stand the cold!


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 10, 2006)

Well i guess is over for now: 
*"SUDDEN QUIET:* After three days of intense storming last week, sunspot 930 has suddenly gone quiet. The sunspot's magnetic field has settled into a stable configuration and--for now--poses little threat for strong solar flares."


http://www.spaceweather.com/


My daughter has really gotten in to to the stars so I've been roaming the web to learn everything I can. This is a subject that I never was that interest in but thats one of benefits of having kids. You get to learn with them*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## leelanau (Dec 15, 2006)

Angell Wine, Last night my wife thought she saw the northern lights and so I took a look. We watched them out our north facing family room window. They were a greenish color and looked like curtains moving across the sky. Amazing how they come and go! I wrote a reply to this post earlier that I am in SW Michigan and was able to see them a few years back, also. Just thought I'd share as I remembered your post. Leelanau


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 15, 2006)

Fairbanks, eh George??


Did you ever hear them crackle? I lived on McGrath Road and then laterin Eagle (on the Yukon) and on those -50 and colder nights you could HEAR them!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2006)

SOMEBODY'S been drinking too much wine! Just kidding.


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 15, 2006)

leelanau said:


> Angell Wine, Last night my wife thought she saw the northern lights and so I took a look. We watched them out our north facing family room window. They were a greenish color and looked like curtains moving across the sky. Amazing how they come and go! I wrote a reply to this post earlier that I am in SW Michigan and was able to see them a few years back, also. Just thought I'd share as I remembered your post. Leelanau




Just to get you back :

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center>
<T>
<TR vAlign=top align=middle>
<TD width="11%">*Tonight
*




Partly
Cloudy
Lo 55°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Saturday
*




Chance
Drizzle
Hi 72°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Saturday
Night*




Partly
Cloudy
Lo 56°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Sunday
*




Mostly
Cloudy
Hi 72°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Sunday
Night*




Slight Chc
Showers
Lo 56°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Monday
*




Chance
Tstms
Hi 70°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Monday
Night*




Tstms
Likely
Lo 52°F

</TD></TR></T></TABLE>One of these days I'll get up there to see them. I'm just glad other people enjoy the simple things in life.


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 29, 2007)

The're back on !!!



*AURORA ALERT: *High latitude sky watchers, if it is dark where you live, go outside and look for auroras. A strong geomagnetic storm is in progress, caused by a solar wind stream which has just hit Earth.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 29, 2007)

Wish we could see them from Arkansas.....I remember from the 60's though when I was seeing music and hearing colors




*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah Man...I can relate...


----------

